# If you could invite 3 people to dinner, whom would you invite?



## Nice tella

Hallo Alle!

Ich will wissen, wie benutzen "could" und "would" auf Deutsch.

Ein Beispiel:

If you *could* invite 3 people to dinner, who *would *you invite?

I want to make an effort so here is my attempt:

Wenn Sie drei Menschen für eine Gast einlanden *könnten*, wer *würden* Sie einlanden ?
Vielen dank

Tella


----------



## Frank78

Nice tella said:


> If you *could* invite 3 people to dinner, who *would *you invite?
> 
> I want to make an effort so here is my attempt:
> 
> Wenn Sie drei Menschen für eine Gast zum Essen einlanden *könnten*, wen *würden* Sie einlanden ?


----------



## Nice tella

Hallo Frank! Und vielen dank!

Ich habe nur eine Frage, warum ist is wen und nicht wer (Who?)

Tella


----------



## Frank78

Marie _fragt_ Peter.
Sie _fragt _ihn.
Wer _fragt_ Wen?

Marie/Wer - is the subject/nominative case
Peter/Wen - is the direct object/accusative case

If you can replace "who" by "whom" in English then it´s either dative or accusative.


----------



## Nice tella

Ich bin nicht sicher dass ich verstehe... the subject of my second question is wer (Nominativ) Nein?

In English, it would not be whom, it would be who. If you could invite 3 person for dinner, who would you invite? Frank? Tella? Wordreference?

Am I wrong?


----------



## Frank78

Antworten wir mal nicht mit Namen sondern mit Pronomen:

*Wen* würdest du einladen? Ich würde *ihn* (nicht: er) einladen. - I would invite *him* (not he)

Ich glaube im Französischen ist das genauso wie im Englischen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Nice tella

Ok. Also kannst du nie "_wer_" am anfang ein Satz benutzen? Ist das richtig? Es ist immer _Wen_?

_Wen bist du? Ich bin Tella._

_Wen rufst du an? Ich rufe Frank an._


----------



## Frank78

Doch. 

Wer geht nach Hause? *Ich *_gehe_ nach Hause
Wer bist du? *Ich *bin Frank.
You ask for the subject.

Wen rufst du an? Ich _rufe_ *Tella* an.
You ask for the object

The subject usually stands in FRONT of the verb the object BEHIND it.


----------



## Nice tella

It is very interesting! Many thanks for taking the time to explain that to me, I actually did not know this rule. Vielen dank mein Freund


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Nice tella said:


> In English, it would not be whom, it would be who. If you could invite 3 person for dinner, who would you invite? Frank? Tella? Wordreference? Am I wrong?


Actually, _whom_ would be correct here, because Frank/Tella/WR are the object of the sentence. _Who_ (without the "m") is used for the subject of a sentence. However, in modern English, many native speakers ignore this old rule and only use _whom_ following a preposition (e.g., _*for* whom, *to* whom, ..._).

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Ich glaube im Französischen ist das genauso wie im Englischen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


En effet.
_*Wen*[=accusatif] würden *Sie*[=nominatif] enladen._
_se traduit:_
_Qui est-ce *que*[=accusatif] *vous*[=nominatif] inviteriez._

_Qui est-ce *qui*[=nominatif] *vous*[=accusatif] inviterait._
serait autre chose, n'est-ce pas? C'est la même chose en allemand. Cette dernière phrase se traduit:
_*Wer*[=nominatif] würde *Sie*[=accusatif] einladen._

La différence est que en allemand le pronom interrogatif suit la même règle que le pronom relatif.


----------



## Nice tella

Merci pour l'explication en français, ça aide. Cependant ce n'est pas la même chose en français puisque le sujet reste "qui" (Qui est-ce ..) alors qu'en allemand cela peut être _wen_ ou _wer_. C'est pour cela que j'ai du mal à comprendre... (Sujet: Qui, verbe: est du verbe être)

Also wenn man fragt "wer bist du", the subject of this question is "du", du bist Tella. So "wer", according to you, should be "wen" because it's indirect... I'm getting confused.


----------



## berndf

Nice tella said:


> Cependant ce n'est pas la même chose en français puisque le sujet reste "qui" (Qui est-ce ..) alors qu'en allemand cela peut être _wen_ ou _wer_.


Exact. J'ai mentioné ca ici:





berndf said:


> La différence est que en allemand le pronom interrogatif suit la même règle que le pronom relatif.


----------



## Nice tella

Also wenn ich deine Regeln respektiert, muss ich sagen wen bist du und nicht wer bist du?


----------



## berndf

Nice tella said:


> Also wenn ich deine Regeln respektiert, muss ich sagen wen bist du und nicht wer bist du?


Nein, weil dies die Frageform zu
_Du bist *er*._
wäre. Und "er" ist kein Objekt, sondern ein prädikatives Substantiv und darum im Nominativ. Also heißt die Frage
_*Wer* bist du?_

PS: Könntest Du hier im Französischen eigentlich auch
_Qui est-ce *qui *tu es?_
sagen, oder wäre das falsch? (Ich weiß, dass man normalerweise hier_ que _sagt.)


----------



## Nice tella

Ich glaube dass ich verstanden habe. Es abhange von der Antwort, nein? 

Acc: *Wen* würdest du einladen? Ich wurde *die* (Acc) Leute einladen.

Nom: *Wer* ist diese Frau? Diese Frau (Nom) ist Tella.


----------



## Nice tella

berndf said:


> Nein, weil dies die Frageform zu
> _Du bist *er*._
> wäre. Und "er" ist kein Objekt, sondern ein prädikatives Substantiv und darum im Nominativ. Also heißt die Frage
> _*Wer* bist du?_
> 
> PS: Könntest Du hier im Französischen eigentlich auch
> _Qui est-ce *qui *tu es?_
> sagen, oder wäre das falsch? (Ich weiß, dass man normalerweise hier_ que _sagt.)


 
Wie sagen "Qui es-tu", "Wer bist du"?


----------



## berndf

Nice tella said:


> Ich glaube dass ich verstanden habe. Es abhange von der Antwort, nein?
> 
> Acc: *Wen* würdest du einladen? Ich wurde *die* (Acc) Leute einladen.
> 
> Nom: *Wer* ist diese Frau? Diese Frau  ist Tella (Nom).


Ja, genau. Im Französischen werden prädikative Adjektive anders behandelt als im Deutschen; _du bist er_ hieße ja im Französischen _tu es lui_ und nicht _tu es *il_.


----------



## berndf

Nice tella said:


> Wie sagen "Qui es-tu", "Wer bist du"?


Natürlich. Ich meinte, *wenn* man die _est-ce_ Form benutzt, weil der Unterschied zwischen _qui_=Nominativ und que=Akkusativ nur dort sichtbar wird.


----------



## Nice tella

Es ist sehr schwer zu verstehen, vielen dank fur die Hilfe, sie sind alle sehr geduldig.


----------



## Frank78

Maybe you should think of the functions of the 3 cases we´re talking about.

"Ich schenke meiner Frau eine Rose."

Ich - subject/Nom. - the person of thing which perfoms the action (action=verb)
eine Rose - direct object/Akk. - is the target of the action, a direct object cannot perform an action actively but the opposit: passively, action is perfomed on it/him/her
meiner Frau - indirect object/Dat. - the recipient of the direct object, by the action affected persons/things


----------



## Nice tella

Ok. Also die Frage wurde sein:

Wer schenke eine Rose? Ich schenke ein Rose.

Wen schenke eine Rose? Ich schenke meiner Frau.

Richtig?


----------



## Frank78

Nice tella said:


> Wer schenk*t* eine Rose? Ich schenke ein Rose.



It´s quite smilar to English when asking for the subject. You use the verb in 3rd person singular.  "Who sell*s* fish?", "Who of you *is* married?"



Nice tella said:


> Wen*Wem* schenke ich eine Rose? Ich schenke meiner Frau eine Rose. The accusative "rose" cannot be dropped.



The recipient of the rose (Akkusativ) is the wife (Dativ). Thus the question word for the dative is "Wem". "Wem schenke ich eine Rose?"


----------



## Nice tella

Okay... Vielen dank Frank


----------

